# Dairy Crest, Peterborough, 2012



## inceptionwave (May 8, 2012)

*Dairy Crest, Peterborough*​
Not much information about this place I'm afraid. The site was closed in 2004 and had employed up to 172 people, unfortunately I can not find a picture of it while it was in use. The site had suffered a fire in 2010, which resulted in more damage to the site. 

The site is derelict and falling apart and also seems to be at one point in the process of being knocked down but work has stopped. This site does not have the wow factor but it was nice to have a look at it, since the last time I saw it it was still up and running. Enjoy.

1) What looked like a building that housed offices, toilets etc


​
2) The chimney but not too sure what it was used for




3) Pipes that connected to no where​



4) Another view of the chimney




5) Loading bay




6) Another loading bay




7) The warehouse?​



8) Inside of warehouse




9) Office part of the warehouse




10) Inside the office part, Desk is still standing!


​
11) Inside the warehouse


​
Thanks for looking.


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2012)

Blimey that is trashed! Thanks for sharing, never seen it before!


----------



## inceptionwave (May 8, 2012)

It is very trashed lol half of it is just falling apart and the metal thieves have just tore it up until nothing else is there.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 8, 2012)

Great find There matey brillant pics well done


----------



## losttom (May 8, 2012)

I visited here a while back, didnt think it would still be standing!

Did you go in the canteen? still had the vending machines etc when i went, about the only part with anything in


----------



## inceptionwave (May 8, 2012)

Didn't see the canteen as I didn't have alot of time, going back there soon though! 

It looks like it will fall over soon though.


----------



## losttom (May 8, 2012)

inceptionwave said:


> Didn't see the canteen as I didn't have alot of time, going back there soon though!
> 
> It looks like it will fall over soon though.



Its upstairs in the warehouse building if i remember correctly  did you go to the hospital nearby? slightly more difficult


----------



## inceptionwave (May 8, 2012)

Ah yes I know what part now, will go up there if I can as it has got fire damage that part. Yeah tried to, I got some pictures of the outside before a security guard came, said I couldnt take photos of it! Might post up the photos but it is hardly worth it.


----------



## PROSNIPER (May 8, 2012)

loads of buildings can you get access to anywhere else ?


----------



## djmcambs (May 11, 2012)

well done, good to see another explorer has been here, i looked at this one last year, over two visits, covered all the buildings, including the two big warehouses at the back, yes its been badly trashed, though lots of interesting bits around,even a flooded basement!!


----------



## inceptionwave (May 12, 2012)

Thankyou, planning on going there again soon, to see everything as I left this one till last - which in hindsight I should of done this one first! Just moved into the area again so exploring alot more!


----------



## imyimyimy (May 12, 2012)

lots of awesome site graffiti, looked like a good explore


----------

